

Stress Testing Capacitive Touchscreens (Droid vs iPhone) - chaosmachine
http://labs.moto.com/diy-touchscreen-analysis/

======
barrkel
I believe the lack of edge sensitivity on the iPhone is a feature, not a bug.
It's something that's caught me out a number of times when using the Nexus One
one-handed - I reach across the screen with my thumb, but the effort often
causes the base "pad" of my thumb to just brush the edge of the screen. Thus,
some of my "swipe" attempts get interpreted as pinch zoom, as the screen has
detected two points of contact.

------
necrecious
I don't think distortion at the edge of the screen has to do with tuning in
the hardware, but a matter of how software converts sensor data into a point
location.

When not at the edge, the finger touch area is typically a circle, so it is
fairly easy to interpret the location as the center of the circle. The finger
shape at the edge is harder to interpret.

I guess is that Nexus One's capacitive sensors is larger than the display
screen, that's why the edge performance is so good.

------
chaosmachine
It's kind of shocking how bad the Motorola Droid is. They're finally releasing
the Droid in Canada this week, and now I'm wondering if I should wait for
something more accurate.

------
GiraffeNecktie
The headline is a bit misleading. This really has nothing to do with "stress
testing" (i.e. seeing how much it can take before it fails)

